# St. Clairsville, OH female, Sheba



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

*







*







*Belmont County Animal Shelter*

45244 National Road West
Saint Clairsville, OH 43950
740-695-4708

*More About Sheba*

Pet ID: F2016077
Primary Color(s): Black

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/34771008


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Shared on Facebook.


----------

